# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Προσάραξη του AVANTIS II στο Ναύπλιο... και στο Cork

## zamas

*Προσάραξη του «AVANTIS II» στο Ναύπλιο*

*Προσάραξε σε αμμώδη αβαθή*, χθές στις 13.10, κατά τη διαδικασία απόπλου  από το λιμάνι του Ναυπλίου, το Φ/Γ πλοίο «AVANTIS II» Ν.Π. 10794, με  8μελές πλήρωμα και έναν επιβαίνοντα, έμφορτο με 1.487 τόνους κεραμίδια.

*Από την προσάραξη δεν αναφέρθηκε τραυματισμός και δεν παρατηρήθηκε θαλάσσια ρύπανση.*

Από το Λιμεναρχείο Ναυπλίου απαγορεύθηκε ο απόπλους, μέχρι προσκόμισης  βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από το Νηογνώμονα που παρακολουθεί το  πλοίο.

Πηγή: zougla.gr

----------


## gioannis13

.....και πάλι προσάραξε !!!!!!!!! ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟ CORK στην Ιρλανδία μετά από 1 1/2 χρόνο που είχε εγκαταλειφθεί από το πλήρωμα του ανοιχτά των Βερμούδων (περισσότερα) https://twitter.com/hmsprotector/sta...-stin-irlandia

----------


## Ellinis

όπως διαβάζω εδώ είχε εγκαταληφθεί σε ταξίδι από Ελλάδα προς Αϊτη τον Οκτώβριο του 2018, 1400 μίλια ΝΑ των Βερμούδων. Όμως τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2019 (ένα χρόνο αργότερα... :Upset:  το βρήκαν να πλέει ακυβέρνητο στο μέσο του Ατλαντικού. Αποδείχτηκε εφτάψυχο!

_110944340_ghost_ship_alta_route_640-nc.png

----------

